

Ask HN: Simple Solution to Receive Payment for a Web App  - jsmartonly

Is there any solution can<p>1) keep anonymous for both payer and receiver<p>AND<p>2) takes care of PCI compliance also?<p>Thanks a lot!
======
olefoo
Your requirements are antithetical to each other. If you need to make
marketplace payments, look at Amazon's Simple Payments (used by KickStarter
amongst others) which prevents either of the end parties from knowledge of
each other, but does not prevent Amazon from knowing about them.

PCI compliance should be trivial for any functional payments provider.

~~~
skrish
+1.

Somebody has to take the responsibility for the collected money and in this
case it has to be you if you want to make it anonymous. You can consolidate
from lot of payers and distribute to the receivers.

~~~
jsmartonly
Thanks! Amazon Payment looks good.

